# Missing cyprus



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

We left Cyprus and came back to uk. I regret it so much and missing cyprus terribly. Is it insane to want to reverse this and come back? Hard to have to start again and find somewhere to live, all over again. Especially with our age, I am nearly 70 and hubby 78. I just feel too old to be this unhappy with my decision. On the other hand when in Cyprus I constantly fretted o er the fact there was no social services to help if needed. Though I think it is dire o er here, there is an element of security around. I just wish life was nit so complicated. I yearn fir Cyorus every day.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We left Cyprus 15 months ago after over 14 years but moved to France not the UK. 
We always said we would never go back to the UK and that is still true for us. 
My son and DIL were already in France and they have moved in with us so we now have family close which does help to make it easier. 

There are things we both miss about Cyprus but as with you we worried about the lack of social care as you get older and also the summers seemed to get hotter every year and I was finding the heat unbearable.
The health care here is excellent and social care for the elderly is second to none.
We have very happy memories or our time in Cyprus but to go back is in my opinion a backward step. 

I can understand how you feel but IMO it would be a mistake to uproot yourselves again and go back.


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

I have to agree with Veronica, I have considered so many times to settle in Cyprus particularly Paphos, which I love, the reality is I am 70 and as you quite rightly pointed out there is no health care system. Add to that the distance for family to travel, if I were to become very ill, it's really a no go. Veronica made the right move, last summer in Paphos for the first time I am aware of there was a yellow warning about the heat, however perhaps it's happened before. I would consider Spain and an area where the winters are kinder, but that's my choice. I will still go to Paphos for holiday's for as long as I can afford it and my health allows.
My Best Wishes to you both.


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

*Cyprus*

Yes, you have all confirmed my fears and it is all common sense that prevails. I was living the dream for seven years and I am grateful for the time spent there. I think for the present we should have extended holidays in Cyprus, maybe that would work. To be honest we found winter pretty cold in the evenings and that is not missed. Though glorious walking weather too. We shall look for a compromise. Thank you all for your input, it confirmed my fears.


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

wizard4 said:


> I have to agree with Veronica, I have considered so many times to settle in Cyprus particularly Paphos, which I love, the reality is I am 70 and as you quite rightly pointed out there is no health care system. Add to that the distance for family to travel, if I were to become very ill, it's really a no go. Veronica made the right move, last summer in Paphos for the first time I am aware of there was a yellow warning about the heat, however perhaps it's happened before. I would consider Spain and an area where the winters are kinder, but that's my choice. I will still go to Paphos for holiday's for as long as I can afford it and my health allows.
> My Best Wishes to you both.


May I ask why Spain and not Cyprus,? The heat?malso isn’t winter cold in Spain too? I like Spain too, I wonder ........


----------

